# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  بشريات السلامة من أهوال القيامةج2

## أمين المكتبة

كلنا نعرف ما هو الكرب الأعظم كرب يوم القيامة
وأهوال يوم القيامة وهو اليوم الذى لن ينفعك فيه إلا أعمالك
الصالحة وفى هذا الكتاب بشرى للذين أمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر
بالسلامة من أهوال يوم القيامة
أسأل الله أن ينال الكتاب رضاكم
الكتاب بعنوان
بشريات السلامة من أهوال القيامة ج2



للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونا لتجدوا ما يسركم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

